# here's a question on RAMBUS. Do you ever........



## silversaddle1 (Oct 29, 2013)

Pull the metal covers off and add the clean memory to your regular gold edge memory? Discuss.


----------



## gold4mike (Oct 29, 2013)

I haven't yet but have wondered if it would pay to do so. It wouldn't take much to drill out the rivets.

I have some with metal on one side and some with metal on both sides. It might pay to remove the metal from the single sided ones and sell those with metal on both sides :?:


----------



## yar (Oct 29, 2013)

Use a flat head screwdriver and slip it in near the rivet. Give it a twist and rivets pop right off. Some covers may be aluminum which will pay between .45-.50 per pound.


----------



## chlaurite (Oct 30, 2013)

Yes? What _else_ would you do with it?


----------



## mls26cwru (Oct 30, 2013)

depends on the ram... some of the aluminum heat sinks are heavy enough that you loose money by separating them... figuring the price deferential and the cost of aluminum, 'usually' the double sided are not worth tearing apart were as the single sided are. then you have to figure out if you time is worth it...


----------



## philddreamer (Oct 30, 2013)

> Pull the metal covers off and add the clean memory to your regular gold edge memory?


That's exactly what I do, Bro. The aluminum covers go into the scrap bucket.
I either sell them or process them...

Take care!
Phil


----------



## silversaddle1 (Oct 30, 2013)

Well I think some math will be in order here. I am going to pull 1 pound of RAMBUS out of the stash and crunch the numbers.

I will post results.


----------



## gold4mike (Oct 31, 2013)

Thank you for the effort - I haven't found the time to do it myself but have often wondered.

The more backed up I get the less research I do. Got to keep it moving or I'll get buried!


----------



## user 12009 (Oct 1, 2015)

mls26cwru said:


> depends on the ram... some of the aluminum heat sinks are heavy enough that you loose money by separating them... figuring the price deferential and the cost of aluminum, 'usually' the double sided are not worth tearing apart were as the single sided are. then you have to figure out if you time is worth it...



I know this post is two years old but I have something to add. I am doing research to see if it worth buying RAM and selling to my electronics recycler. He pays $12lb for RAM but only $5.50lb for RAMBUS

I rarely see RAMBUS when I tear down computers so I have not weighed one, but I can only assume a RAMBUS stick and a RAM stick weigh the same (on avarage)

If I sell one stick of RAM (lets say .5 oz) @ $12lb = .375¢
If I sell one stick of RAMBUS (lets say 1oz) @ $5.50lb = .343¢

So mls looks like you are right 100%
Not worth my time to remove the .5oz of AL heat cover. If AL is $1.00lb that AL = .031¢

But then again my other hobby is treasure hunting and I have no idea how many thousands of cents I have picked up. Just pulling the cover from one RAMBUS could be an extra 6¢

sorry for the ramble :roll:


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 1, 2015)

Are you sure you are not mixing rambus with shielded memory?


----------

